# All worthwhile European Travel Blogs?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all,

If you've come across a European Travel blog, can you post the link here? I'm doing some research and while I think I've got a good collection I'd love to see more *especially Eastern Europe* 

www.doyourdream.co.uk
www.langdale-associates.com/
www.magbaztravels.com/
www.motorhomeandaway.com/
http://michael.tyson.id.au/
http://vantasticjourney.blogspot.com/
http://charliedogcametoo.blogspot.com/

Can't miss an opportunity to blow my own trumpet!:

www.europebycamper.com

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

www.wheelgotravelling.info Least I hope it is worthwhile?

peedee


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Our site has some info on some Eastern Europe countries we've visited, and links to some other useful sites 

Motorhome and Away

Steve


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Our friends Blog.

http://www.aguilas389.com/


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> Our site has some info on some Eastern Europe countries we've visited, and links to some other useful sites
> 
> Motorhome and Away
> ...


I was looking for your blog, I remembered you had a Silver Adria Twin too so it was even more frustrating! Have you done any modifications to it?

Adam


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

These two have an excellent blog. They are half way through visiting every country in Europe. On route to Turkey at the moment

www.theworldisourlobster.com


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhgWOWpApGnLyTiH-P53Z669YFqtzQ

Jason


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a number I've read:

http://adventureinamotorohome.blogspot.com/ (not updated in a while)
http://meercottage.blogspot.com/
http://www.neilandpat.blogspot.com/
http://www.2escapees.blogspot.com/ (very adventurous)
http://www.candakubicki.blogspot.com/
http://www.europebycamper.com/ (not updated in a while)
http://www.peteandjules.com/ (currently crashed, but worth visiting)

Gerald


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

*Motorhome Blogs*

I'm a big fan of motorhome blogs - they can be very inspiring.

What's the research you're doing?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Addie said:


> I was looking for your blog, I remembered you had a Silver Adria Twin too so it was even more frustrating! Have you done any modifications to it?
> 
> Adam


Hi Adam,
we've done a few mods to the interior - shelves, lamps etc.

I'll be putting some pics on our site once I've caught up with adding this year's trips to France and California - without an RV 

We've now got enough blog reading to overcome the cabin fever being snowbound

thanks for the links

and other's contributions

Steve


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Any others worth looking at?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Not European, not a campervan, not a read for the faint hearted. Falls somewhere between very gutsy and stupid. Only details a small portion of a huge trip, they were fairly aware what to expect, perhaps.

Read at your peril!

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/ride-tales/democratic-republic-congo-lubumbashi-kinshasa-53285

Jason


----------



## JeffersonCampervan (Jul 9, 2007)

Addie said:


> Any others worth looking at?


Our site covers our motorhome trips in Europe & Canada/USA/Mexico over the past 20+ years.

Balkans planned for this summer.

http://travel.jeffersoncampervan.com/

I've followed most of the others mentioned with great interest over the past few years - thanks to all those intrepid writers!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Anybody else setting one up for this season?


----------



## ideagirl (Feb 18, 2011)

One of my favorites here, written by a US couple who traveled extensively over several years

http://home.mindspring.com/~salmonjt/Narrative Page List.htm


----------

